# Idaho / Montana squats?



## NocturnalJoe (Nov 10, 2013)

Am woundering if there are any long term squats in Idaho or Montana that anyone knows of? Prefeer up in the hills somewhere but would be ok with anything that doesnt get alot of visitors.


----------



## Joni (Nov 11, 2013)

hmmm.... dunno bout squatting in grizzly bear country and..... god fearing cowboys that carry guns that don't take to squatters on their land.... more power to ya if you can pull it off! (esp in those wicked winters.)
I went to a regional gathering up there once for 2 weeks in the fall. had a good time but while i was in the valley i could look up the ridges and see a elk. the next ridge had a mama griz bear and 2 cubs. kinda made me edgy considering griz bears have a running speed of 30mph and i could see them with a naked eye. so they were not that far off maybe 5 miles?? We all were very hungry for a few days because we all brought very little food till we found a good supply of dumpster food at a grocery 20miles away. that was my first gathering. Years later i went back for a Jacksonville national gathering... was alot better but still you had to come prepared.
I dunno when i'll ever go back... gorgeous country but just as dangerous even with support.

its it really rugged prairie woodlands... beyond the small cities (at least compared to sanfran or something) i would be prepared for completely self sufficient. there is a reason Montana is a traditional open carry state.

I hope this helps some.....
-Joni


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Hmm good point. Might wanna look somewhere else then. Am mostly looking for a place in the forest where don't have to worry about nosie people with cell phones and what not. Maybe Oregon or Washington or something like that.


----------



## Joni (Nov 12, 2013)

NocturnalJoe said:


> Hmm good point. Might wanna look somewhere else then. Am mostly looking for a place in the forest where don't have to worry about nosie people with cell phones and what not. Maybe Oregon or Washington or something like that.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grizzly_bear

"In North America, the species is now found only in Alaska, south through much of western Canada, and into portions of the northwestern United States including Idaho, Montana, Washington and Wyoming, extending as far south as Yellowstone and Grand Teuton National Parks, but is most commonly found in Canada. Only about 1,500 grizzlies are left in the lower 48 states of the US.[13] Of these, about 800 live in Montana.[14] About 600 more live in Wyoming, in the Yellowstone-Teuton area.[15] There are an estimated 70–100 grizzly bears living in northern and eastern Idaho, the North Cascades ecosystem of northern Washington, and may begin repopulating in Colorado, although there has been no confirmed sighting of a grizzly in that state since 1979.[16]"

i would probably carry bear spray with the wind in my favor and carry a rifle. which is also good for getting food. believe in all the hippie stuff to some extent but there is the Darwin theory. its all how you gear up. go for it! i would do it if i had the knowledge and gear to just wander out there and be good.


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Know some of the hippie stuff and herbalist stuff from studying and from Indians teaching, but could always learn a lot more.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey wind can blow trees down and they kill people probably every year, fear that too I guess, should SQUAT in a concrete box with no windows or doors with a rifle for any and all possible dangerous things or occurrences.


----------

